# Need some help with Craftsman router ASAP



## Rainy State Designs (Apr 10, 2013)

Good evening friends. This is my first post here and I need some quick help. I promise to go back and introduce myself as soon as I can, but I'm under a little time crunch.

I currently own a Craftsman router model 320.17542, fixed base, 11amp, vari.speed, 2 peak HP

There is a new Craftsman out, model 320.2768 with all the same features as my current model. Ebay has a broken router in this model and I want to cannibalize it for parts, specifically the fixed base. I tried the Craftsman website and they were no help, so its time to ask the pros. Explanation below....

I just bought a big table saw and I'm breaking it down and building a cabinet/cart with an attached router table. I would like to permanently mount one fixed base on the table and just switch out the motor. Does anybody know if these two models are compatible/interchangeable that way? 

Or if someone owns the 320.2768 model could you send me the circumference of the motor, and the TPI of the gear rack attached? I'll compare it to mine and see if its at least close.

Many thanks to you all for the help, and hope that I can return the favor someday!

-Abran


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

I have the 320.27683

Never used it. Bought at Sears for about $99.
Fixed and Plunge Base included.

Per manual part #29 on the drawing is Motor Housing Part No 3421186000.

Circumference is 11 1/16". Probably closer to 11" even.

Maybe that helps.

I found an E-bay item but it wasn't a broken item.
On that item (BIN for $95), the only difference is mine has the two bases.
The picture on the manual is identical to my manual's picture of the router in the fixed base.

I can't help with TPI gear rack.


----------



## Rainy State Designs (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you so much! that is exactly what I was looking for! The router for parts on ebay doesn't list the model number, and the seller was not able to get it for me. Based on the pics and other research I'm assuming that its the 320.2768.

The circumference that you gave me is perfect! Thanks again,
Abran


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

I hope it works out for you.


----------

